# Golf Players - Dubai



## ragga (Jan 23, 2005)

My father has been after me for months. He wants to know if there is anyone here that plays golf and lives in Dubai so he can have a group to meet and play with. 

Please answer his question so he can be satisfied 

Rishi


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

I think DubaiLover does. Not sure about anyone else though


----------



## assignus (Oct 5, 2005)

huh...golf......what a waste to time and resources ...


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

sa boy as well afaik.

D-L is still starting i guess


----------



## ragga (Jan 23, 2005)

assignus said:


> huh...golf......what a waste to time and resources ...


LOL, its a good retirement sport, what do you expect my father to play backetball / football / soccer?


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

IT IS FOOTBALL NOT SOCCER :bash:


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

:yes:


----------



## farnush (Dec 12, 2004)

americansss.................


----------



## ragga (Jan 23, 2005)

actually in america we have a sport called Football, and its called soccer here.... so tahts why we arent THAT stupid...


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

i know but it is FOOTBALL.

if you named another sport which was created later, and is not even played with your foot, and not even with a round ball, FOOTBALL, it is your fault. so accept our name and do not call it soccer :bash:


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

reminds me of the stupid Arabian/Perisan gulf argument :rofl:


----------



## farnush (Dec 12, 2004)

FOOTbALL and PERSIAN gulf are the rite ones


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

edit the post please otherwise it will turn into that discussion again.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

:rofl:


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

dubaiflo said:


> i know but it is FOOTBALL.
> 
> if you named another sport which was created later, and is not even played with your foot, and not even with a round ball, FOOTBALL, it is your fault. so accept our name and do not call it soccer :bash:


Well technicly....

football was a generic tuerm for games involving running with a ball. it was codified by oxford university into 2 games:

Association Football.
Rugby football.

over time Rugby football was shortened to Rugger
and Association football became Soccer.

eventualy the americans got hold of rugby, and made it into something else, to distinguish it, it was called something else, ultimatly it was shortened to football. ruggers became plain old rugby, and subseqently split into rugby union and rugby leauge and thus Soccer became football.


by going through all this we can deduce that it is in fact called the 'Arabian Gulf'


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

the solution for all our problems.


----------



## ragga (Jan 23, 2005)

so in conclusion so we can close this thread, does anyone want to play a round of golf in the next week or so in dubai? +971505034100


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

well since sa boy and dennis did not have a look in here,..maybe you should pm them


----------



## Ben_Burj (Aug 28, 2005)

ragga said:


> so in conclusion so we can close this thread, does anyone want to play a round of golf in the next week or so in dubai? +971505034100


First of all it is nice to hear that you are happily back in Dubai. :cheers: 

Second if I was you I will not put my phone number on a public forum.


----------



## ragga (Jan 23, 2005)

its ok, i trust people here. plus incomign calls are free, and they are all prepaid.. so no worries.


----------

